# I'm addicted!!!



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

After Oxbeast fished all day yesterday I talked him to fishing a couple more hours with me before sunset. Our target was striper. Ive been addicted to try and catch these fish since our charter with Brant Preacher. Anyhow, Ox and I Launched just prior to sunset and started to see bait busting the surface. The conditons seemed right but no hook ups. After about 30 minutes, Ox hooks a nice trout. I was happy for Ox since he always says he doesn't catch fish. I ended hooking one after him around 20". We fished the spot a little longer with no luck. We move to another spot and didn't have any luck either. The conditions seemed right but the fish weren't cooperating. I started heading back to another location and I get slammed. Yes, 22" striper in the yak. Now it starts to get good. We catch a few more trout and head up river and bam. I get nailed. After a few minute fight, 26" striper in the yak. Now I'm excited and Ox is about to toss me in since he hasn't caught anything else. Sorry Ox, just pure luck. We fished for another 15 minutes as we start heading in, and I get nailed. Drag is screaming. I grab the pole and he's gone. Oh well. Here are a couple pics. For those interested we were fishing blackwater. Thanks Ox for hanging in there with me. I know you were tired.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

nice fishes!! Looks like I need to start trying that inshore stuff.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Same bait same spots lol. Skillz is what I lack lol.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Y'all save some for me! I have 5 days left on this floating prison


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Those are some good looking fish. Good job


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ill be in Arizona catching dinky rainbow trout


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

DON'T HATE ON THE TROUT OX! Those rainbows pull twice as hard as a speck of the same size.

Nice Striped fishies


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not hating its what I grew up on
But there is only baby ones in the lakes I fish.


----------



## SammyYak (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow! Nice stripers!! I've only caught one before and he was a about 18". I can only imagine the fight those put up. 

Ox, tough luck man... I can only imagine Chaps holding a huge fish with you saying "not a word, not ONE word" :glare: I've been that guy and it sucks...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

You see your problem is the fishing gods let you catch one flounder every time you fish with me. You caught that flounder earlier in the day and used up all of your good fortune.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats on a fine afternoon of fishing. Looks like fun!
Tight Lines...


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice !!! Those are my favorites at the time as well


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Dang dude, one charter with Capt. Brant and now you're wearing em out!!!

Good job,
Alex


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

They are fun to catch... I have caught only one about 18 inches.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Awesome job john!!!!!!


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

chaps are you an enforcement officer (wildlife)?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Great fish guys:thumbsup:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Derbywinner said:


> chaps are you an enforcement officer (wildlife)?



Not me. I work up at the base.


----------

